# Help!  Trying to remove a sidebar.



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm not very computer savvy so please bear with me.  Somehow I must've hit an unnecessary key because I now have a "bookmarks" sidebar to the left of my main page.  There is a small "x" at the right of the word, bookmarks, which would usually indicate the ability to close out that area.  I have clicked on that critter until I'm ready to scream.  Nothing changes.

Any ideas?


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 8, 2013)

Rats!  I had a message all ready to submit to you Katie, but it got lost.  I hate it when that happens.

My suggestion is to try "Bookmarks"  in your menu bar.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 8, 2013)

Katie, which browser are you using?


----------



## Hoot (Oct 8, 2013)

You might try these:
Bookmarks bar Chrome

Bookmarks bar IE


----------



## CraigC (Oct 8, 2013)

During a side bar, shooting both chubasangres (Spanish word for lawyers) will eliminate any further side bars.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 8, 2013)

CraigC said:


> During a side bar, shooting both chubasangres (Spanish word for lawyers) will eliminate any further side bars.



chupasangre = blood sucker?  LOL!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks, all.  I somehow remedied the situation myself.  I have no clue how I did it, but it's gone and I'm a happy camper.


----------

